# Ectopic Pregnancy - Not Picked-up by Fertility Clinic



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I am feeling very sad as my wife had a ectopic preg. She had surgery yesterday morning to remove her left fallopian tube.

She was inseminated (IUI) at the clinic on 29th August.  2 and a half weeks later she started bleeding brown discharge. She went to her GP and he said to go to hospital if there if red blood.  After a few days she had red blood. We went to hospital and they did a blood preg test which showed she was 2 and a half weeks preg.  We told them she had insem on the 29th Aug and she should have been about 4 weeks preg.  Hospital said it was likely she was having a miscarriage :-(

I rang the fertility clinic 1 week later as another preg test showed increasing preg hormones. I told the clinic this and they performed an internal scan. We explained all of the above and told them that she took another preg test and it showed she was still pregnant and showed she was more weeks further than last week.
The clinic confirmed that it was a miscarriage.  We didn't see her check the fallopians.
about 2 weeks after this she started to have more red blood and moderate going to severe pain on the left side.  I rang the clinic and they said to bring her in.
They did another internal scan and again they could not see anything in tubes but they did see fluid around the left tube.  They rang an ambulance for her to go to hosp and have surgery.

Now, my concern is, why didn't the clinic suspect an ectopic pregnancy when we went for the first scan.  They should have realised that increasing pregnancy hormones followed with no confirmed preg via vaginal scan should have made them suspect it was ectopic. 

I do want to raise my concerns to the clinic next time we go, as i feel like they perhaps have over-looked the situation and put my wife at risk.

I am inclinded to wait though as I am angry and the moment, as i feel awful for what my wife has been through.  When we next attend the clinic I will raise my concern about this.

Any thoughts from you all?


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

I forgot to say....  I do understand/sympathise with the fact that the doctor could not see on the scan any preg as they said it was sooo small they could not see it.  But I still can't get my head around the fact that we were telling them that going by the pregnancy tests it was showing that her HCG levels were increasing.


----------



## Tara1984 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kathdoug,
I'm so sorry for what you have both been through    Hope your wife is recovering well from surgery  
I agree with you that with increasing pregnancy hormones, the clinic should have picked up on the possibility of the pregnancy being ectopic and investigated further - and quickly at that!  It sounds like you have definitely not received the care you should have - I realise that we are all human and mistakes happen, but it's not good enough when those mistakes compromise someone's health or their life.  I think you are completely right to bring this up at your next appointment and ask further questions.
Sending you both best wishes,
T x


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

I am sorry for what you and your wife have been through and I do hope that she is recovering well. I understand how you must be so angry and with the "symptoms" that they did not look closer at the situation. I would certainly raise it with the clinic as it should be learnt from so that they do not make the same mistake going forward (not that this helps you though).

Take care of each other.


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Kathdoug ((((((huge hugs for you and DW))))))) for the trauma and loss you have/are going through. I would definatley talk to the clinic to discuss your concerns. 

I hope you and DW have good support around you, take care of each other.

S x


----------

